# American flyer 300 motor doesn't spin



## ChopperCharles

How do I troubleshoot this? I've disassembled it and cleaned the commentator and bushes, but I'm not sure how to wire it up to bypass the e-unit in order to test it. 

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser

AF wiring diagrams ...

http://www.rfgco.com/wiringdiagrams.html

Without e-unit (basic setup ... assuming this applies to AF): power from rail into one brush, through the armature, out the other brush, into field coil, out of field coil, return to other rail.

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles

Thanks! Motor works fine, it's in the wiring somewhere. 

Charles.


----------



## T-Man

The reverse unit is onboard or on the tender???

How many wires to the tender?


----------



## ChopperCharles

Okay, I have a bad pickup on the reversing unit. I will grab one from portilines. I got it working, but the pickup is nearly worn through.

However, I do have another question. When operating the motor, the armature bounces forward and backward. Can I just add some washers to keep it from moving around?

Thanks.

Charles.


----------



## T-Man

That will help, but it may indicate weak springs. Leave some play.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Weak springs where? For the brushes? The thing moves a good 3mm easily...

Charles.


----------



## T-Man

Yes the brush springs. They do have spacers maybe you lost some?


----------



## ChopperCharles

I belive the engine has been apart before. Is there supposed to be a washer on each side of the armature? I only have one washer, and adding another takes up the slack perfectly.

Dammit, did just notice a big deal. The bakelite amrature cover where the brushes fit in has a big crack in it, which makes one of the brush holders fit very loosely and it keeps sliding out as the locomoive is used. Going to fix with epoxy for now, but I am going to have to find a new piece.

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid

Charles, you can solder that pick-up. Just heat your iron and with what's already on it, gently rub it over the worn area. Worked for me. Also, I used Loctite Super glue to repair one of my armature covers. Still working!


----------



## ChopperCharles

Hrm, I will try the cheap routes first!

Charles.


----------



## Aflyer

Charles,
I have also glued a broken bakelite transformer case with Hot stuff, or Super Glue. Should work on your brush housing too.
George


----------



## ChopperCharles

Well, some CA glue fixed the bakelite, and some solder got the reverse unit to work... although it's still a little off. I'm going to replace all the contacts, they're only a buck fifty each from portlines. I think I can get a new tender drawbar with the wheels from portlines, but i'm not sure what part number to order for the screw to attach the drawbar to the locomotive. then I need some tender wheels and she will be up and running!

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid

Truck Stud(screw for drawbar) PA4939
Coupler & Yoke Assembly XA10749
Top Finger Unit XA9612-C
Bottom Finger Unit XA9612-B
Brush Bracket Assembly XA9565-A


----------



## ChopperCharles

I can't find that truck stud on portlines, and there is no way to search by part number. What category did you find that in?

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid

http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/300s1pcHSS.asp

bottom of the page


----------



## ChopperCharles

I won't order from hobby surplus, their minimum order is too high and they ignored me whenever I asked questions. Portlines has always treated me well and answered my questions, so I would much rather deal with them.

Charlea


----------



## Stillakid

Charles, e-mail portlines. I'm sure they have them. My service manual shows it listed as a, "Truck Stud" on some Atlantics, and as a "Screw" on others. Part number is always the same.


----------



## Stillakid

Since you're in Carolina, how about Joe's Train Repair? He's a great guy and I buy from him when he comes to Virginia for shows.He's in Rougemont.

(919) 471-2613


----------



## flyernut

The small copper washers should only be used on one end. The armature face should be even with the field assembly. If not, shim the end of the armature shaft where it hits the chassis.


----------



## flyernut

PA4939 will fit 300 to 312. It's a very common screw/stud.


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> Charles,
> I have also glued a broken bakelite transformer case with Hot stuff, or Super Glue. Should work on your brush housing too.
> George


I've used JB Weld. Works perfect.


----------



## Reckers

Charles, you can also call Doug Peck at Portline---he answers the phone and can tell you what you need over the phone.


----------

